# 1st time Driving Domino!



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all! Seems I have been away from here for many months now....too busy enjoying "playing" I guess. 






 

Just wanted to share a little update on this past February's surprise birthday present from the 'ole hubby, Buckeye WCF Fly Like An Eagle, aka Domino. We were told he had been shown in halter as well as driving classes, but since the ground was covered with feet of snow, no way to know for sure....

This summer we were able to get working with him, and found that he is trained all ready.

 

He is doing really well. Does seem a bit reserved, like he is holding back a little, more time driving should take care of that though I think?

Just wanted to share a couple pics with every body.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 12, 2011)

Just wanted to ad another pic.... one of the proud hubby. 

He is pretty happy with our newest little man!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm glad you guys are enjoying your new friend! He's very cute.

Leia


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you so much. 

He has really turned out to be a great all around horse. Loving his personality too.

Very happy he has found his forever home with us and our little herd.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Oct 20, 2011)

Very nice...love the name too!


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 21, 2011)

Thank you. 

I was wanting something Indian sounding for his barn name, but when the 'ole hubby mentioned Domino, it just stuck. Don't know how we could have named him anything else....


----------



## Tab (Oct 21, 2011)

Great pictures. Loved them!


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 24, 2011)

He is cute. Looks good in harness too.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 25, 2011)

Tab said:


> Great pictures. Loved them!


Thanks so much!



dreaminmini said:


> He is cute. Looks good in harness too.


Thank you. 

There is just something about a mini all harnessed up, love it, don't you?!


----------



## lucky lodge (Oct 26, 2011)

he looks great in harness..... ive done all the ground work with my stallion just waiting on getting a buggy

cant wait


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks so much!

Hope you find a buggy soon, driving is really great fun.


----------



## markadoodle (Oct 26, 2011)

What a fantastic update, and beautiful photos. He looks great, and it seems like you are really enjoying him.


----------



## Horse-A-Holic (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks Markadoodle, we really are.


----------



## Bizekl (Nov 4, 2011)

I drive two of my minis and its so much fun... your gonna have a blast!...


----------



## Poodlepill (Nov 9, 2011)

Horse-A-Holic said:


> Just wanted to ad another pic.... one of the proud hubby.
> 
> He is pretty happy with our newest little man!
> 
> ...


love the pictures and I also LOVE your cart, what is the name of it?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 12, 2011)

What a fabulous birthday pressie from the "ole hubby"..you all look great together..enjoy and thanks for sharing


----------

